# "Kaka" Rajesh Khanna passes away



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jul 18, 2012)

Rajesh Khanna is no more after being critically ill from last few months. He breathed his last in the presence of his ex-wife Dimple Kapadia, daughters Rinkie and Twinkle, son-in-law Akshay Kumar, grand children and close relatives.

From the dizzying heights of fame to quiet shadows behind the arclights, Rajesh Khanna's life had a theatrical sweep, almost like one of his films.


In an era long before this age of instant connect of mobile phones and internet, Rajesh Khanna was the man who sparked a frenzy never seen before and never since, not even by the likes of Amitabh Bachchan. 

Rajesh Khanna passes away - The Times of India


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jul 18, 2012)

I guess this generation has hardly seen any of his work. But my uncle is huge fan of him. RIP


----------



## samudragupta (Jul 18, 2012)

i never liked him as an actor, however RIP


----------



## Anorion (Jul 18, 2012)

oh man that was sudden but not entirely unexpected
 liked Bawarchi and Anand a lot


----------



## krazylearner (Jul 18, 2012)

just a formality nothing to do with me he he


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 18, 2012)

zindagi ke safar mein,guzar jate hain jo makam woh phir nahin aate


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jul 18, 2012)

zindagi ka safar .. hai ye kaisa safar... koi jana nahi... koi samjha nahi....

R.I.P


----------



## ankit.kumar010203 (Jul 18, 2012)

Rajesh Khanna, Bollywood's superstar of romance, dies in Mumbai - Hindustan Times
Lets Have 5 Minutes Meditation About Him....!!


SO SAD


----------



## funskar (Jul 18, 2012)

जिंदग़ी, कैसी है पहेली, हाय।
कभी ये हँसाए, कभी ये रुलाए।
ईश्वर अल्लाह बॉलीवुड के पहले सुपरस्टार की आत्मा को शांति दे।

R.I.P Rajesh Khanna


----------



## Skud (Jul 18, 2012)

This:-



> In an era long before this age of instant connect of mobile phones and internet, Rajesh Khanna was the man who sparked a frenzy never seen before and never since, not even by the likes of Amitabh Bachchan.
> 
> His very name spelt magic in the 1970s. He sparked hysteria, particularly amongst his legions of women fans, who would line the road for a glimpse, chant his name, cover his car with lipstick marks and even write him letters in blood. They got married to his photograph, cut their finger, let the blood flow and applied 'sindoor'.




Heard similar stories from my mother also about her friends; she herself is a die-hard fan. Even Sharmila Tagore recently said the craze surrounding Rajesh Khanna is something unparallel till date.

RIP.


----------



## ArjunKiller (Jul 18, 2012)

Babu Moshai


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 18, 2012)

Gr8 actor .. RIP


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jul 18, 2012)

His movie Aakhri khat was remade in hollywood as Babys Day Out...... watch it to know how great yesteryears artist were


----------



## Alok (Jul 18, 2012)

Rip babu moshai


----------



## Tribalgeek (Jul 18, 2012)

RIP "Kaka" .


----------



## noob (Jul 18, 2012)

ha ha ha ah.... TOI Comments rocks man 

see this EPIC comment.

*i.imgur.com/2aaAZ.png?1


----------



## mrintech (Jul 18, 2012)

RIP


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 18, 2012)

RIP. Just last Sunday watched Namak Haram on Doordarshan and was really amazed with his performance.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jul 18, 2012)

Watch Anand. its a ooce in a lifetime performance by both the superstars


----------



## vickybat (Jul 18, 2012)

RIP


----------



## krazylearner (Jul 18, 2012)

> ha ha ha ah.... TOI Comments rocks man



agree


----------



## bubusam13 (Jul 19, 2012)

RIP... his movies were awesome.


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Jul 19, 2012)

R.I.P


----------



## maddy1205 (Jul 19, 2012)

R.I.P babu moshaye


----------



## KDroid (Jul 19, 2012)

SuperH3art said:


> His movie Aakhri khat was remade in hollywood as Babys Day Out...... watch it to know how great yesteryears artist were



 


 May his Soul Rest in Peace.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 19, 2012)

RIP....


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 27, 2012)

R.I.P.--->( Rajesh Khanna-JI)
I have seen many of his films during my childhood(age 11 onwards)--->teenage/youth days,he had a very natural charishma on his remarkable acting,which kept glued us on our seats.
The melodious tune of "KISHORE-KUMAR" was totally synchronised with his voice and songs in the films.
I am a huge "FAN" of Mr. Amitava Bacchan ,but still do Honour him(Late Rajesh Khanna-JI) of his legacy in his brilliant acting...


----------

